# Housing Question for Emirates



## bebis (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi there!

We are doing some research for a possible job offer at EK. 
Need all the help I can get and have some questions:

1. Are there any specific ares that the EK offers accommodation for Single FOs?

2. What are the houses like? Does anyone have any pics? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi 
I am ex EK cabin crew 

It depends on you whether you want a company provided accommodation or want to take a housing allowance and live where ever you like .

They have specific areas where crew are given accommodation and you can pick from these locations there is sheikh zayed road (Popular for single ) /silicon oasis/greens /garhoud etc...
Company provided accommodation in (apartment buildings)have a lot of restrictions no visitors after a certain time etc..etc...(they will inform you of all rules and regulations)
Villas are a better options (I am not sure if they provide that for single FO)

if you choose to not live in company accommodation you have a housing allowance to live where ever you like in Dubai.

Good luck


----------



## bebis (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Zana and thanks for the info.

The idea is to get in company accommodation at first and if not satisfied opt out of company accommodation search ourselves. For now we are trying to get an idea of what fo's are offered. Do u know if there are any pics available on any sites??
Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi,

I have never come across any sites that would give that kind of info as to where crew live or their apartments.
However i can tell you that the quality of accommodation and facilities offered are good 
pool/gym/Free electricity /accommodation are partially furnished

Maybe you can try the EK crew face book page and see if you can connect with an FO their.











bebis said:


> Hi Zana and thanks for the info.
> 
> The idea is to get in company accommodation at first and if not satisfied opt out of company accommodation search ourselves. For now we are trying to get an idea of what fo's are offered. Do u know if there are any pics available on any sites??
> Thanks!!


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

As an ex employee (a long time ago) of EK, once you have been given company accom they make it incredibly hard to leave it, also don't look at just one place, when i was there (same grade as FO) the accom allowance wasn't enough to cover a villa 0 if i recall it was around 10k/month, and places in Jumeriah were more than that.

Don't let them boss you about!


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi
We're in company accom in a great location and we're really happy with the villa. If you have family you'll get a villa if you're married with no children you get an apartment.


----------



## bebis (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Scottishnewbie thanks for the reply.

Reg appts for FOs without family, does the company have certain areas that locates them? Or is it random? How do the apts look like?

Thanks!


----------



## bebis (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Zana!


----------



## bebis (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Toon!
What do u mean they make hard do leave???


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

bebis said:


> Thanks Toon!
> What do u mean they make hard do leave???


Cos they want you to stay there, and I ended up getting my Senior VP on my side to sort it out, then I could choose what i wanted, but the place they put me in in Bur Dubai was awful. Simply awful, however I didn't know did I, I was fresh off the plane from LHR (admittedly in first but still).


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

does an svp do anything other than authorise things to cover up others mistakes?


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

gemsy62 said:


> does an svp do anything other than authorise things to cover up others mistakes?


Got it in one...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you don't know about PPrunes, then I suggest you have a look at that. Basically, aside from the crew having a bit of a moan, you will find a huge about of information on the EK section. Generally, to my knowledge, single staff, regardless of their rank, don't get villas. In terms of apartments, generally they have whole buildings, some of which are like party central. For someone coming over, it's probably better to take their accommodation till you get on your feet, but - once you move out, there's no going back....


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Captains with no family get villas.


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Also for flight deck the accom is v good from what I've heard, maybe diff for crew but don't know.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

I personally know the head trainer for 777s, he (and his lovely wife and brat kid) live in Silicon Oasis, they have a great villa.

However, he's British, is a Captain (and chief Captain trainer bloke) on Boeings.

You'll get an apartment, there's a number of buildings near Babylos, can't recall the area, is it now called Tecom?

Anyways, they're ok, and there are perks of the job -as you know....


----------

